# Искривление позвоночника 4 степени. Подскажите, что можно сделать?



## artemida-71 (14 Ноя 2013)

Меня зовут Марина. Мне 42 года. Я  ни когда в своей жизни не ходила. Но не была парализованной. Руки работают плохо, ну и что бы совсем не работали, (просто не разгибаются до конца в локтях,  не вытягиваются вперёд, и не поднимаются в верх). Ноги работают лучше рук. 

Но позвоночник... Позвоночник начал кривится с 14 лет, и быстро начал прогрессировать.   Допрогрессировался  до 4-й степени, и выгнулся в  правый бок. Рёбра тоже там куда то убежали от меня, (одеться не могу, так как ни во что не влажу узкое) и приходится приобретать  всю одёжку как на бабулек с плеча. 

Начала дёргаться и подумывать об операции, и сгоняла в Новосибирск, от куда вернулась ни с чем, (хотя по интернету по переписки обещали золотые горы). Посидев ещё не много времени, друзья уговорили написать в Курган, что я и сделала. По рекомендации  Кургана сделала снимки МРТ,  отправив снимки в Курган, мне пришёл ответ, что операция показана. 

Я была уже засобиралась на ту самую операцию, и решила поспрошать как же это операция будет протекать, и сколько процентов мне выровнять позвоночник. Позвоночник мне сказали выравнять на 50%, и всё. Я подумала, подумала, и решила... А оно мне надо?

Я поняла что позвоночник мой уже выгнуть в ручную ни как не выгнешь. Но я не сдаюсь, и хотела бы найти для себя у такие упражнения, которые бы могли укреплять мои мышцы,  что бы мне не переломиться у основания на пополам.

Гимнастику я делаю. Но я даже не знаю что делать, и с чего начинать, что бы свою любимую  спинку блин заставить смотреть в другую сторону. 

Снимки своей фигурки почему-то в форум скинуть не могу - пишет "ошибка".


----------



## La murr (14 Ноя 2013)

*artemida-71*, https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6488/
*Как разместить снимки на форуме*
Эта тема поможет Вам разместить снимки.
*Очень часто размер фото больше допустимого на форуме.*
Как изменить размер простым способом:
Если у вас нет Photoshop, то через Paint
По действиям:
Внизу, где пишут комменты выбрать
1) Загрузить файл - выбрать с (рабочий стол, документы или пр) фото
2) Правой клавишей нажать - из кучи всяких( - изменить-повернуть и пр) выбрать строку Открыть с помощью ( правее появится ещё список) и выбрать Paint
3) На фото вверху монитора будет - вид-правка -рисунок. Выбрать рисунок
4) рисунок выбрать - растянуть/наклонить по горизонтали и вертикали 100% изменить на 70 или 60 или 50
5) когда будете закрывать фото , нажав на крестик вверху появится -
Сохранить изменения в файле? - Да, Нет, нажмите - Да 

*Марина, напишите, какой диагноз ставят Вам врачи?* Я правильно поняла, что у Вас сколиоз 4-й степени?


----------



## artemida-71 (14 Ноя 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> *artemida-71*, https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6488/
> *Как разместить снимки на форуме*
> Эта тема поможет Вам разместить снимки...
> *...Марина, напишите, какой диагноз ставят Вам врачи?* Я правильно поняла, что у Вас сколиоз 4-й степени?


 
Да у меня всю жизнь стоял диагноз "Артогриппоз", с ним и жила. С ним ни куда и не брали меня, всегда приходил один и тот же ответ "парализованных не принимаем", так и смерилась. Врачей в моём городе нет по моей специализации, а нужно ездить во Владивосток. Во Владике жить не где, и дорого. В своём городе направление не выбить. А потом начала кривиться, и скривилась. А почти 4 года назад я начала искать детей с таким диагнозом как я, и нашла форум. Когда увидела, поняла что не такая, как они, и начала искать пути, что что-то не то. Поехала делать снимки, к врачам. И мне сняли этот диагноз, а сказали что у меня ни "Артогриппоз", а обманка. Поехала в Новосибирск-тоже сказали что ни "Артогриппоз", и написали "Сколиоз 4-й степени", но мне кажется что у меня уже больше степень.
Ну вот примерно как-то так.
А как снимки скинуть сюда, сейчас разбираюсь.


----------



## La murr (14 Ноя 2013)

> ...написали "Сколиоз 4-й степени", но мне кажется что у меня уже больше степень.


Вот что я нашла по сколиозу...


> Сколиоз имеет разные классификации (в зависимости от способа определения).
> Вот они:
> по происхождению
> по форме искривления
> ...


----------



## artemida-71 (14 Ноя 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Вот что я нашла по сколиозу...


 
Ну у меня уже наверно 99 градусов. Но мне надо найти комплекс упражнений


----------



## La murr (14 Ноя 2013)

*artemida-71*, обратитесь к доктору Ступину Фёдору Петровичу в его личном профиле, дав ссылку на свою тему или задайте вопрос об упражнениях.


----------



## artemida-71 (14 Ноя 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> *artemida-71*, обратитесь к доктору Ступину Фёдору Петровичу в его личном профиле, дав ссылку на свою тему или задайте вопрос об упражнениях.


 
А где его найти?


----------



## La murr (14 Ноя 2013)

artemida-71 написал(а):


> А где его найти?


 
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/


----------



## artemida-71 (14 Ноя 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> https://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/


 
Спасибо


----------



## La murr (14 Ноя 2013)

*artemida-71*, ссылка на Вашу тему, Марина (укажите в обращении к доктору) - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/19985/#post-174182


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2013)

Упражнений именно для 4 степени сколиоза - нет.
Есть просто упражнении при сколиозе с учетом его формы.
Так же упражнения зависят от цели.

42 года-цель, предупредить боль.
А боль-то есть уже или нет?

По форме, надо бы посмотреть снимки.

Опять же вопрос.
Вы ходите или нет?

Посмотрел фото, Вы на коляске.
Вопрос о физической реабилитации у Вас не стоит, очевидно вы самообслуживаетесь.
Социальную реабилитацию мы не рассматриваем.
Психологическая реабилитация Вам не нужна, по письму видно, что мозги у Вас светлые.
Остается медицинская реабилитация, то есть главная цель все же предупреждение боли.

Итак, цель - предупреждение боли.
Задача-создание и поддержание мышечного корсета.
Подзадача - предупреждение усиления сколиоза.

Когда-то в самом начале именно для занятий с пациентами в такой ситуации создавался центр Дикуля, это когда он был госудаственным, под это выделились деньги и помещение, но это все до приватизации.

Сейчас этим мало кто занимается.
Существуют реабилитационные центры для инвалидов колясочников. Напррмер: ГУ г. Москвы «Реабилитационный центр для инвалидов с использованием методов физической культуры и спорта УСЗН Зеленоградского АО г.Москвы», или восстановительный центр преодоление или больница восстановительного лечения Голубое.

Это все в Москве.
Есть ли такие центры в ДО, не знаю.

Для самостоятельных занятий очень поможет общение с другими колясочникаии на форумах.
К сожаления ни я, ни другие врачи на этом форуме ( имхо) не знакомы с такой медицинской реабилитацией, но если понадобится какие-то советы по отдельным упражненим, то свое мнение выскажем.

Этот форум скорее может оказать Вам психологическую помощь, тут много пациентов прошедших через сильную боль, пациентов имеющих последствий заболевания в виде слабости конечностей, в виде хронического болевого синдрома. Они знают что такое страдание и могут поддержать в сложную минуту.

Будут вопросы, постараемся ответить.


----------



## artemida-71 (15 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Упражнений именно для 4 степени сколиоза -нет.
> Есть просто упражнении при сколиозе с учетом его формы.
> Так же упражнения зависят от цели...
> ...К сожаления ни я, ни другие врачи на этом форуме ( имхо) не знакомы с такой медицинской реабилитацией, но если понадобится какие-то советы по отдельным упражненим, то свое мнение выскажем.
> ...


 
Спасибо за ответ.

Как человек с такой патологией позвоночника может жить без болей?!  В самом первом моём посте написано что я недвижимая, а значит и обслуживать себя не могу. С психикой, у меня действительно слава Богу всё нормально. А значит... Буду сама заниматься. И пусть потом доктора пишут с меня диссертации, и доказывают что для 4-й степени нет ни каких упражнений, и что такой позвоночник обязательно только нужно оперировать.

Так что сама выравняюсь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2013)

Правильно.
А если понадобятся советы, то постараемся их дать.
Поэтому сразу и вопрос.
Как заниматься будете, сидя в кресле или лежа на полу?


----------



## artemida-71 (15 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Правильно.
> А если понадобятся советы, то постараемся их дать.
> Поэтому сразу и вопрос.
> *Как заниматься будете, сидя в кресле или лежа на полу?*


По разному. И сидя. И лёжа. И ползком. И ещё не решила как. Но выравниваться нужно самой, и так сказать... В ручную. Даже без тренажёров и врачей


----------



## La murr (15 Ноя 2013)

*artemida-71*, Марина, Вы настоящий боец!  Я думаю, что многое у Вас получится!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2013)

artemida-71 написал(а):


> По разному. И сидя. И лёжа. И ползком. И ещё не решила как. Но выравниваться нужно самой, и так сказать... В ручную. Даже без тренажёров и врачей


Без тренеров и врачей получится, без системы, нет.
Первый шаг в системе, определиться когда и что Вы будете делать.
Например проснувшись утром в постели можно использовать это положение для утренней разминки.
Вариант разминки у Вас есть?


----------



## artemida-71 (16 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Без тренеров и врачей получиться, без стстемы, нет.
> Первый шаг в системе, определиться когда и что вы будете делать.
> Например проснувшись утром в постели можно использовать это положение для утренней разминки.
> Вариант разминки у Вас есть?


 
Да. Я просто ползаю, и поворачиваюсь в разные стороны на диване, так как маме тяжело меня поднимать с пола, пока не решаюсь слезть на пол, да и рёбра будут сильно болеть. Но уже готовлю себя мысленно  на это испытание


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2013)

И не надо на пол.
Кровать, диван прекрасное место для занятий.
Итак, проснулись и нужна утренняя зарядка.
В качестве утренней зарядки можно использовать любой комплекс, главное, чтобы в нем были движения для всех суставов.
Попробуйте ставить сами зарядку такую.
Начинайте с пальцев рук и заканчивайте пальцами ног.
А за основу берите 10 повторений по 1 подходу.
Напишите, что получилось, лучше перечислите поочередно, какие суставы и за какими делаете, и оцените время этой зарядки.


----------



## artemida-71 (16 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И не надо на пол.
> Кровать, диван прекрасное место для занятий.
> Итак, проснулись и нужна утренняя зарядка.
> В качестве утренней зарядки можно использовать любой комплекс, главное, чтобы в нем были движения для всех суставов.
> ...


 
Да у меня руки не очень работают. Но мама мне их поднимает к верху. А на диване я просто поворачиваюсь в разные стороны. Пытаюсь становится на колени. И вот хочу нанять массажиста. А на следующий год, если всё получится поехать на море, (уже и ошейник на шею нашла), что бы ни утонуть. В этом году впервые была на море, но ни чего для себя не подобрала из кругов. А вот в этом году уже даже нашла. Так что надеюсь, что буду плавать, и отпугивать отдыхающих своей фигуркой Вот и решила сделать спину до минимума, чтобы акул собой ни пугать 
Я просто решила что не может быть такого что бы нельзя было поднять позвоночник. Рёбра у меня конечно с тазом уже ни айс. Но замуж мне не выходить. А значит, достаточно просто быть ровнее


----------



## klyuha (17 Ноя 2013)

artemida-71 написал(а):


> буду плавать, и отпугивать отдыхающих своей фигуркой Вот и решила сделать спину до минимума, чтобы акул собой ни пугать


*artemida-71*, да Вы наш человек! Как относитесь к пятничным посиделкам?.. Заходите... https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/18339/ )


----------



## artemida-71 (17 Ноя 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> *artemida-71*, да Вы наш человек! Как относитесь к пятничным посиделкам?.. Заходите... https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/18339/ )


 
Попробую зайти


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2013)

Мама поднимает кверху, это пассивное движение.
Очень хорошо.
Тогда вопрос задам по-другому.
Какие активные движения Вы можете делать руками?


----------



## artemida-71 (17 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мама поднимает кверху, это пассивное движение.
> Очень хорошо.
> Тогда вопрос задам по-другому.
> Какие активные движения Вы можете делать руками?


 
Да всё по не многу: и печатаю на компе, и вяжу сама, и крашусь сама, и кушаю сама, и картошку не много сама могу чистить, и на салат  оливье  могу всё порезать, и почистить на него всё, и пуговицу пришить, и нитку в иголку вдеть, и расписываюсь сама, и даже один раз сама руль в машине рулила, и ехала   Сама коляску с пультом управления вожу, на сотике номер набираю, и даже бокал с шампанским могу поднять, (если подадут)  По чуть чуть  могу всё, но мне всё  надо подавать близко в руки, как маленькому ребёночку


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2013)

Тогда для утренней разминки делаем все эти движения до максимально возможного объема, по 10 повторений.
Перечисляйте по порядку:
-10 раз, сжимаю и разжимаю пальцы рук
-10 раз, сгибаю в 4 стороны запястные суставы
-
-
Перечисляйте дальше. Мы посмотрим, не пропустили ли Вы чего-нибудь.


----------



## artemida-71 (18 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда для утренней разминки делаем все эти движения до максимально возможного объема, по 10 повторений.
> Перечисляйте по порядку:
> -10 раз, сжимаю и разжимаю пальцы рук
> -10 раз, сгибаю в 4 стороны запястные суставы
> ...


А позвоночнику  то  чего делать?

Рукам то моим уже ни чего ни сделать лучше. Они у меня всегда так работали. А вот позвоночник....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2013)

Мы пока разбираем утреннюю разминку.


----------



## artemida-71 (18 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мы пока разбираем утреннюю разминку.


Да утреннюю разминку я делаю всегда. А вот позвоночником если не буду заниматься, может быть потом будет совсем поздно-хотя и так уже поздно, рёбра согнулись, но поддерживаться то надо, а то потом может совсем зажать, и буду всем улыбаться, как спелый баклажан, только что снятый с грядки


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2013)

Расскажите как делаете разминку,  только очень подробно.
Повторюсь, специальной гимнастики для 4 степени нет.
А заниматься надо.


----------



## artemida-71 (18 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Расскажите как делаете разминку, только очень подробно.
> Повторюсь, специальной гимнастики для 4 степени нет.
> А заниматься надо.


Ну я уже говорила, что раз нет   ни каких упражнений для 4-й степени. То я просто лежу на животе, поворачиваюсь в разные стороны, подтягиваюсь. Ну и так в перёд пытаюсь тянуться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2013)

Все делаете правильно, но не системно.
Начинать надо с утренней разминки.
Потом дневные упражнения.
С разминкой будем разбираться?
Или к дневным упражнения переходим.


----------



## artemida-71 (19 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все делаете правильно, но не системно.
> Начинать надо с утренней разминки.
> Потом дневные упражнения.
> С разминкой будем разбираться?
> Или к дневным упражнения переходим.


Да сразу с дневных. Потому что с разминки то я каждое утро начинаю. А  с позвоночником не знаю что делать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2013)

Скажем так, разминка недостаточная, по описанному.
Для дневных упражнений пришлите мне письмо на sfp05@mail.ru.
Перешлю вам образец.


----------



## artemida-71 (20 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скажем так, разминка недостаточная, по описанному.
> Для дневных упражнений пришлите мне письмо на sfp05@mail.ru.
> Перешлю вам образец.


Хорошо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Ноя 2013)

Образец рассчитан на полную активную подвижность человека, поэтому из списка будете выбирать и составлять свой комплекс.


----------



## artemida-71 (20 Ноя 2013)

*Доктор Ступин-отправила Вам на почту*


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Образец рассчитан на полную активную подвижность человека, поэтому из списка будете выбирать и составлять свой комплекс.


Хорошо


----------



## ирина 49 (21 Ноя 2013)

artemida-71 написал(а):


> Меня зовут Марина. Мне 42 года. Я ни когда в своей жизни не ходила. Но не была парализованной. Руки работают плохо, ну и что бы совсем не работали, (просто не разгибаются до конца в локтях, не вытягиваются вперёд, и не поднимаются в верх). Ноги работают лучше рук.
> 
> Но позвоночник... Позвоночник начал кривится с 14 лет, и быстро начал прогрессировать. Допрогрессировался до 4-й степени, и выгнулся в правый бок. Рёбра тоже там куда то убежали от меня, (одеться не могу, так как ни во что не влажу узкое) и приходится приобретать всю одёжку как на бабулек с плеча.
> 
> ...


 
Марина,привет!! Мне сейчас 





artemida-71 написал(а):


> Да у меня руки не очень работают. Но мама мне их поднимает к верху. А на диване я просто поворачиваюсь в разные стороны. Пытаюсь становится на колени. И вот хочу нанять массажиста. А на следующий год, если всё получится поехать на море, (уже и ошейник на шею нашла), что бы ни утонуть. В этом году впервые была на море, но ни чего для себя не подобрала из кругов. А вот в этом году уже даже нашла. Так что надеюсь, что буду плавать, и отпугивать отдыхающих своей фигуркой Вот и решила сделать спину до минимума, чтобы акул собой ни пугать
> Я просто решила что не может быть такого что бы нельзя было поднять позвоночник. Рёбра у меня конечно с тазом уже ни айс. Но замуж мне не выходить. А значит, достаточно просто быть ровнее


----------



## artemida-71 (22 Ноя 2013)

*ирина:*

*Здравствуйте! Что-то у вас сообщение не дописано. Или я что-то ни так прочитала *


----------



## artemida-71 (23 Ноя 2013)

Блин. Там ни чего почти и не подберёшь для меня, (там нужно ходить), и что бы работали.

Ну не много там нашла для себя.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2013)

А много и не надо. Надо регулярно.


----------



## artemida-71 (24 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А много и не надо. Надо регулярно.


Так надо выбрать для себя. А там везде бегать надо, прыгать, танцевать, и кувыркаться


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2013)

Когда мы с Вами начинали, мы пытались разобрать то что Вы можете. Определить возможности.
Попробуйте делать то же, что на картинках, но лежа. Пусть это будет два - три упражнения, но их регулярность может дать эффект.


----------



## artemida-71 (25 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Когда мы с Вами начинали, мы пытались разобрать то что Вы можете. Определить возможности.
> Попробуйте делать то же, что на картинках, но лежа. Пусть это будет два - три упражнения, но их регулярность может дать эффект.


Я так и делаю. Но там руки надо к верху поднимать. А они у меня не поднимаются Ноги у меня лучше работают чем руки.

Пока у меня проблема в том что у меня кружиться голова, и уже давно очень низкое давление 95х55.

Но я делаю то что на картинке. И  начала качать пресс. Пусть я и кривая лежу. Но когда мама держит ноги, я сама сажусь. Пока это делаю до 5-ти раз, один раз в день.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2013)

Поднимайте руки как сможете + те же движения и поднимайте только плечи.
ЛФК поможет и с давлением.
Ноги должны быть согнуты в коленях.


----------



## artemida-71 (25 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поднимайте руки как сможете + те же движения и поднимайте только плечи.
> ЛФК поможет и с давлением.
> Ноги должны быть согнуты в коленях.


Так и делаю, (пытаюсь делать), пока плохо получается-быстро устаю, и сразу мгновенно спать хочу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2013)

Не спешите, сейчас должно быть 1-2 повторения.


----------



## artemida-71 (26 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не спешите, сейчас должно быть 1-2 повторения.


Понятно. Хорошо. Спасибо за поддержку.


----------

